
Download your Twitter archive when account is suspended - lostjohnny
Long story short: Twitter blocked my account for posting some guy&#x27;s email address (a Gmail address, so who knows if it was his real address or not) after he wrote it to me to talk in private, and then he deleted that message.<p>I don&#x27;t care much for Twitter suspending my account, they got their reasons, they are wrong in my opinion this time, but I don&#x27;t think social platforms as they are now are places of justice.<p>What I care about is my personal data on Twitter.<p>Apparently you can&#x27;t download you archive if the account is suspended.<p>I thought of downloading my archive and then delete the account, but I can&#x27;t, I can&#x27;t even remove my phone number from the profile.<p>I can&#x27;t even remove the account!<p>Is it even legal?<p>p.s.: I&#x27;m in Europe and my rights as owner of my personal data are protected by the GDPR.<p>Can Twitter violate it?<p>Should I report it to the authorities?
======
dezb
contact a GDPR lawyer

